

Year 1 of the Revolution: Complete Novice to Skilled Developer - davj
http://chriszf.posthaven.com/year-1-of-the-revolution

======
michelleclsun
"With the right person, the right curriculum, and the right instructors, it's
possible to train a person in ten weeks to be competitive with a college
graduate with a computer science degree, even for a position at a tier-1
engineering organization. Beyond that, it appears to be repeatable."

\-- Well said. Hackbright has repeated this process 3 times in the past year.

------
pmccall777
I hear that U. of Phoenix also offers some great degrees at reasonable prices!

------
georgeoliver
To what extent do software companies typically train new hires?

